# Purchased a Fluval spec V and need advise on setup. First time betta owner.



## ahfu25 (Jun 1, 2018)

My wife "saved" a betta from a local dollar store to put in a fish bowl she had before. I went out yesterday and purchased a fluval spec v for it and need advice on upkeep. I have experience with stingrays (250 gal), reef tank (20 gallon) and some African cichlids (75 gal). So I got some Dr. Tim's ammonia and also the beneficial factory to start things off. For substrate I prefer sand so I got a 5 pound bag from petco. What else would I need? Btw In the meanwhile the betta is already getting healthy in the bowl with really small daily water changes and cant wait to get it in the spec. I have all test kits and equipment I need. But don't know about other needs like driftwood and things of that nature. Thanx!!


----------



## NicePoeci (Oct 30, 2020)

Ive got a Fluval Spec V as well. The only issue is the pump is really strong and because the tank is longitudinal to the direction of the powerhead - it can be pretty rough for a betta. One thing you can do to try and dilute / diffuse the power of the powerhead is rubber band a small cut of filter pad over the powerhead outtake so he doesn't get thrown
around.


----------

